# ZFS  pools and SAS / SATA



## Sylhouette (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello.

We want to use an 24 Bays server as a storage box.
http://twp.nl/server-TWPSS1204887647 with an areca or LSI card.
the areca ca would be the 1880i
The LSI would be the 9211 8i 

Now we have some relative static data (a lot) and we want to try VM ware machines served by ISCSI.

Now my thought was to create a raidz pool of 2 vdevs containing 6 SATA disks for the static data.
For the VMware ISCSI targets my idea was to make a mirrored pool of 2 vdevs contaning 2 SAS disks.

Is this possible, can i create Multiple pools on one machine, and can i mix SAS/SATA.

thanks
regards
Johan Hendriks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2011)

Sylhouette said:
			
		

> can i create Multiple pools on one machine, and can i mix SAS/SATA.


Yes and not sure. It shouldn't be a problem provided that their sizes are the same (for mirror, raidz, etc.).


----------



## tingo (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is multiple pools (ok, two of them):

```
root@kg-f2# zpool status
  pool: storage
 state: ONLINE
 scrub: scrub completed after 2h54m with 0 errors on Mon Oct 31 18:09:24 2011
config:

	NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	storage     ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad8     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad10    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad12    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad14    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ada0    ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors

  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
 scrub: scrub completed after 0h11m with 0 errors on Mon Oct 31 10:47:59 2011
config:

	NAME           STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	zroot          ONLINE       0     0     0
	  mirror       ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gpt/disk0  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    gpt/disk1  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```
SAS / SATA: sorry, I don't know. Haven't worked with SAS yet.


----------

